# FIRST TRY AT JERKY



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2016)

After seeing all the jerky threads, I had to give it a try & make some myself.

Honestly I have never been a big fan of jerky, just because of all the chewing you have to do.

Or maybe it's possible that I've never had good jerky before.

Anyhow I decided for my first try I would do ground beef jerky. It seemed to me that it wouldn't be as chewy.

So here we go.

I only did a one pound batch for a test run.

I got some seasoning from TSM, but it was for venison. I didn't think it would matter.

I used 96/4 super lean ground beef and the appropriate amount of cure #1.













12-16-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Mixed it up real well with the KA blender.













12-16-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






After it was mixed I wrapped it in plastic wrap & refrigerated it overnight.













12-16-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Of course I had to get a new toy. This is fun stuff!













12-16-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






That's it, a 1 pound batch ready for the smoker.













12-16-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Into the MES set at 145 degrees.













12-16-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






I filled one row & just an inch of the second row of my AMNPS with hickory pellets.













12-16-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






I'm getting some nice TBS!













12-16-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Looks good so far!













12-16-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






Talk about a perfect burn, it lasted about 3 1/2 hours & never went out.













12-16-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






I kept the jerky in the smoker for 4 hours.













12-16-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






All done & ready to eat.













12-16-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 17, 2016






I was pleasantly surprised at the flavor & texture. Judy & I both really liked these things.

I don't go on hunting, fishing, or camping trips anymore, so I can't use them for snacks in the woods.

BUT, they make excellent snacks for Happy Hour!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't think they will last too long so another batch will be coming soon.

Thanks to all you jerky guys for inspiring me to make these!

And thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 17, 2016)

AL, looks like you nailed it!   Good jerky is something I love to eat and you're spot on about happy hour snacks!

I can't point from my phone for some
Reason, but I tried!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 17, 2016)

Al,

Very nice for a first try.  Someday I want to try a beef jerky.


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2016)

Al I have been using my Jerky Cannon for sausage never made jerky with it LOL points I may just have to do some

Richie


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks great Al! That jerky gun is cool! Cheers [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks great Al, that is some super lean you've got there.

I have one of those jerky guns too, mine only has on nozzle.

You got the double barrel! Guess we best not mess with you and a double barrel jerky gun!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> AL, looks like you nailed it! Good jerky is something I love to eat and you're spot on about happy hour snacks!
> 
> I can't point from my phone for some
> Reason, but I tried!





cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> Very nice for a first try.  Someday I want to try a beef jerky.





tropics said:


> Al I have been using my Jerky Cannon for sausage never made jerky with it LOL points I may just have to do some
> 
> Richie





Smokin Jay said:


> Looks great Al! That jerky gun is cool! Cheers [emoji]127867[/emoji]





redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Al, that is some super lean you've got there.
> 
> I have one of those jerky guns too, mine only has on nozzle.
> 
> You got the double barrel! Guess we best not mess with you and a double barrel jerky gun!


Thanks a lot fellas!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 17, 2016)

Dang nice jerky there Al.

I know the way now to Sebring


----------



## barron (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks good Al! I have an MES 30 and have a hard time keeping my AMZN lit


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2016)

SA, Looks like you've been making jerky for years by the looks of that batch ! points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2016)

nepas said:


> Dang nice jerky there Al.
> 
> I know the way now to Sebring


Thanks Rick!

Stop by anytime!

Al


Barron said:


> Looks good Al! I have an MES 30 and have a hard time keeping my AMZN lit


Thank you,

I think there are 2 things that keep the tray lit.

1. Getting it lit well.

2. Getting plenty of airflow.

I light mine with a torch through the hole in the end & let it burn about 10 minutes before blowing it out.

I really get a good fire going. The end of the tray is usually red hot. 

But be careful you don't ignite the second row.

I also take out the chip holder, and the chip loader to get better air flow.

I also put a can on the exhaust to act as a chimney to draw the smoke out.

Hope this helps!

Al


CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Looks like you've been making jerky for years by the looks of that batch ! points!


Thanks CM!

I appreciate it!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice Al...  Looks good... probably tastes better than the pictures....    You're an expert now.....

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice Al...  Looks good... probably tastes better than the pictures....    You're an expert now.....
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!

No expert here, but it did taste darn good!

Al


----------



## barron (Dec 18, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Rick!
> 
> Stop by anytime!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al! Ill give this a try. I just put 5 lbs of Venison Summer Sausage along with 5 lbs of Teriyaki Snack Sticks on my MES.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

Barron said:


> Thanks Al! Ill give this a try. I just put 5 lbs of Venison Summer Sausage along with 5 lbs of Teriyaki Snack Sticks on my MES.


Good luck & let me know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks good Al! I'm not a big fan of ground beef jerky, but the boys like it. My sous chef has been bugging me about making a batch soon. last batch or ground we made with chicken thighs. Ground pork loin would work too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2016)

Tasty lookin jerky Al, great Happy Hour snacks for sure !   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2016)

A little late, But those look really good I never tried using ground meat Hmmmm !   Great Job as usual AL   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Al! I'm not a big fan of ground beef jerky, but the boys like it. My sous chef has been bugging me about making a batch soon. last batch or ground we made with chicken thighs. Ground pork loin would work too.


Thanks Case!

I like the idea of using a pork loin & that may be my next batch.

I happen to have on in the freezer.

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin jerky Al, great Happy Hour snacks for sure !


Thanks Justin!

Yea us old folks gotta have our Happy Hour!

Al


gary s said:


> A little late, But those look really good I never tried using ground meat Hmmmm !   Great Job as usual AL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary!

I thought I would like the texture a little better since the grinder already chewed it up for me.

Plus I got to play with a new toy!

Al


----------



## cornman (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks good, Al.  And as amazing as they look, that jerky gun looks like a total blast!  I would have never imagined.  I love reading your posts, suggestions, and support.  Thanks from a new guy, and enjoy the jerky!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2016)

Cornman said:


> Looks good, Al. And as amazing as they look, that jerky gun looks like a total blast! I would have never imagined. I love reading your posts, suggestions, and support. Thanks from a new guy, and enjoy the jerky!


Thanks Buddy!

And yes the jerky gun is way cool!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Dec 28, 2016)

Al,

What is the brand name / model of your jerky gun?  Is it a Weston series?  I really like the double barrel nozzle.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> What is the brand name / model of your jerky gun?  Is it a Weston series?  I really like the double barrel nozzle.


It's the Original Jerky Gun by Weston.

I got it from The Sausagemaker.

It came with 2 nozzles, one for round & one for flat, both double barreled.

Al


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice looking jerky Al.... The jerky gun is awesome...... it makes it so much easier

Point.....

Joe


----------



## cmayna (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks Al,

Really appreciate it.

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm late again, Al !!

Awesome looking Jerky!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guess it was a lot less Chewy??

I guess you have to change the Tip before you caulk your windows?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking jerky Al.... The jerky gun is awesome...... it makes it so much easier
> 
> Point.....
> 
> Joe


Thanks a lot Joe, the jerky gun makes it lot more fun too!!

Al


cmayna said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> Craig


No problem Craig!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm late again, Al !!
> 
> Awesome looking Jerky!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

I know in the past that I really wasn't into jerky because it was so chewy.

This is much better for me anyway.

Yep you could put down a heck of a bead of caulk with that sucker!

Thanks again Buddy!

Al


----------



## natej (Apr 1, 2017)

Added this to my ever growing list of must trys! Awesome job looks beautiful


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

natej said:


> Added this to my ever growing list of must trys! Awesome job looks beautiful


Thank you Sir!

Al


----------

